# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vinhomes tặng voucher 200 triệu cho khách mua nhà

## phuong_hanh3112

Khách hàng mua bất kỳ sản phẩm Vinhomes đều nhận voucher mua xe VinFast trị giá 70-200 triệu đồng, từ ngày 19/2.

Các ưu đãi nằm trong chương trình "Nhà sang, xe xịn - đẳng cấp tinh hoa" do Vinhomes triển khai. Với căn hộ dưới 2 tỷ, khách hàng được tặng voucher trị giá 70 triệu đồng (áp dụng khi mua xe VinFast Fadil). Nhà từ 2 tỷ đến dưới 3 tỷ đồng, Vinhomes tặng voucher 150 triệu đồng (áp dụng khi mua xe VinFast Lux A2.0). Khi mua nhà trên 3 tỷ đồng, khách hàng nhận ngay voucher 200 triệu đồng (áp dụng mua xe VinFast Lux SA2.0).

"Đây là chương trình tri ân đặc biệt, khẳng định những ưu đãi riêng có của hệ sinh thái Vingroup", đại diện thương hiệu bất động sản Vinhomes nói.




Vinhomes Ocean Park - một trong những sản phẩm nổi bật của Vinhomes.


Ngoài quà tặng khuyến mại, tất cả các cư dân Vinhomes còn hưởng đặc quyền miễn phí gửi xe hàng tháng (đến tháng 12/2022) cho tối đa 2 xe máy và một ôtô VinFast. Chủ xe VinFast được miễn phí gửi xe tại hệ thống Vincom hoặc Vinhomes trên toàn quốc trong thời gian tối đa 6 tiếng mỗi ngày (không gửi qua đêm).

Khi mua cùng lúc nhà Vinhomes và ôtô VinFast từ 19/2 theo chương trình ưu đãi, khách hàng sẽ nhận gói hỗ trợ tài chính lên tới 35 năm.

"Chương trình khuyến mại đầu xuân với quy mô lớn mở ra cơ hội sở hữu nhà đẹp, xe tốt cho khách hàng. Đây đồng thời là sự tri ân tới những người luôn đồng hành, ủng hộ Vinhomes trên hành trình nâng tầm cuộc sống người Việt", đại diện Vinhomes chia sẻ.

Vinhomes là thương hiệu bất động sản hàng đầu Việt Nam. Doanh nghiệp cung cấp đa dạng sản phẩm nhà ở như biệt thự, căn hộ cao cấp, nhà phố thương mại, tại nhiều tỉnh thành trên cả nước như: Vinhomes Ocean Park, Vinhomes Smart City, Vinhomes Symphony (Hà Nội); Vinhomes Grand Park (HCM); Vinhomes Star City (Thanh Hoá). Tại Hà Nội, Vinhomes đang phát triển 3 đại đô thị lớn là Vinhomes Ocean Park, Vinhomes Smart City và Vinhomes Grand Park.

----------

